# "You might not have permission to use this network resource." Help Needed!



## Summiner (Mar 28, 2006)

Hello,

I have three computers:

Computer A: XP, connects direct to router.
Computer B: XP, connects direct to router.
Computer C: XP, wireless connection.

Computer A can see files on Computers B & C, and can copy files from them to A.

But when computers B & C try and connect to computer A the error message:

"\\sharename is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permissions.

Access is denied."

shows up. Computers B & C can connect to each other, so the problem that I am having is computers B & C are unable to connect to computer A.

I have tried turning off the firewall and my anti-virus / spyware protection, but that does not help.

If anyone knows how to let computer A accept connections form computers B & C I would be very grateful.


----------



## cjschaf (Oct 19, 2004)

You need to change the permissions on computer A. Here is a step by step how to: Network permissions


----------



## Reese (Nov 26, 2004)

I have had this problem before going from XP system to XP system when permissions were fine. I tried everything from changing permissions, creating a new workgroup, disabling/uninstalling firewalls, adding users and everything, but nothing seemed to work. 

Sadly the last thing I tried was running the stupid Network Setup Wizard task. This finally allowed every system to be accessible to every other system. I have no idea why it worked, as all of the settings put into the Network Setup Wizard are the same exact settings that I manually set on every system, but it worked.

This has also solved the problem where I would get the "workgroup is not accessible" error message when trying to open the local workgroup.


----------



## kiran1097 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: "You might not have permission to use this network resource." Help Needed!*



Summiner said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have three computers:
> 
> ...


----------



## kiran1097 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: "You might not have permission to use this network resource." Help Needed!*

you might not have permisson to use the network resource


----------



## GoranM (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: "You might not have permission to use this network resource." Help Needed!*

Do you use simple file sharing?
Try sharing any folder cn comuterA.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: "You might not have permission to use this network resource." Help Needed!*

Create a file in notepad named FIXANON.REG with the following contents:

You should have 3 boxes on the bottom in NOTEPAD.
1)Filename : FIXANON.REG
2)Save as type: all files
3)Encoding: ANSI
If you do not change it from txt type to All files type, then the file will actually be FIXANON.REG.txt, this won't accomplish the desired result.

------------------- Use text after this line -------------------
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa]
"restrictanonymous"=dword:00000000
------------------- Use text before this line -----------------

Double click on the file and say Yes to the merge into registry question.

Reboot the computer.


----------



## mostgear (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: "You might not have permission to use this network resource." Help Needed!*

this link maybe useful to you.


http://www.mostgear.com/en/Easy_Lan_Folder_Share_Detail.aspx

hope this helps.


----------

